# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmat klasikë të kanalit amerikan TCM

## MI CORAZON

Neqoftese ka ndonje admirues te TCM eshte i mireseardhur.   :buzeqeshje:  
Po s'pati, atehere une me veten s'do flas...(lol)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ca do me thene TCM?

TELE CARLO MONTI?

----------


## MI CORAZON

TCM (Turner Classic Movies)   :Lulja3: 

Tani do shohim LAKERS-at , se "my baby" do jete ulur ne radhen e pare.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

SA U Bene?

4-4 apo 3-4?

une kur kam qene beb, kam pa drazhen petrovicin

----------


## ChuChu

une kam qene big fan i tcm-it. por tani me netflix, instant netflix, vudu, dudu, kush ka me nge te shohe filmat kur do tcm-i. i shofim kur duam ne.  :mace e verdhe:

----------


## Plot

qyqa, qoka kthy koraconi, po ku ke qone mi gru, ke hum fare. vallai kom pase kujtu se ke ra ne naj burre vakti qi ste le me dale as ke pragu shpise.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> qyqa, qoka kthy koraconi, po ku ke qone mi A, ke hum fare. vallai kom pase kujtu se ke ra ne naj burre vakti qi ste le me dale as ke pragu shpise.



Per t'keqen time e t'jujen bashke njashtu burri m'ka ra.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

> Per t'keqen time e t'jujen bashke njashtu burri m'ka ra.


hahaha LOOL

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nje nga skenat me dramatike ever. Laurence Olivier & Merle Oberon ne  "Wuthering Heights". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTQIkeSXNR8

"I say one prayer. I repeat it till my tongue stiffens. Catherine Earnshaw, may you not rest so long as I live on! I killed you. Haunt me, then! Haunt your murderer! I know that ghosts have wandered on the earth. Be with me always. Take any form, drive me mad, only do not leave me in this dark alone where I cannot find you. I cannot live without my life! I cannot die without my soul."

----------


## Brari

uaaa mi korasoni..

po ku je oj zerdeli.. 
faqepushja si kajsi..
du me pa nji film me ti..
erotik e dashuri..
pa shpata e baterdi..
vec me puthje e ..


..

lol



nje dizaj pash nje film te vjeter te ky kanali qe thoni..

u rreshtuan te ngratet troje kerkues.. me kuaj e karroca e prisnin sinjalin te benin yxhymin drejt tokave te premtuara..
cfar ethesh te mjeret e shamija ra.. e pushka krisi e u sulen mileti..
kush te vraponte me shpejt e te ngulta njat flamur qe do ta bente zot te nje cope toke..
ah sa film i bukur..
shum kuaj u rrezuan e shum karroca u permbysen e shum nga enderrimtaret e mjere..nuk e perjetuan dot endrren e tyre per ty bere bujq ne token e tyre..
ate plakun e mjere e shkelmuan kuajt e vdiq e e la vetem miken e tij..ne mes stepave pa fund te perendimit te larget..
ku te vete un tani vetem tha plaka e gjore .. e qante tek ai kryq druri nen te cilin pushonte tashme burri i saje..

shum film trondites..

kaq pash e e ndrrova kanalin..

sepse..

----------


## MI CORAZON

Film i mrekullueshem eshte! Te dy aktoret kryesore luajne shkelqyeshem. Love it!




Fundin fare, s'e gjeta dot ne youtube.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ok Brari, shihe edhe nje here, por kete radhe deri ne fund!   :buzeqeshje: 





Enjoy!

----------


## Brari

Thx Mi ..

por.. nuk e kisha llafnë per filmin me tom kruizin e nikole kidmanajn ..
eshte nje film i vjeter ky qe them .. besoj nja 30 e ca vjet me i vjeter se ky me tomen.. 
ai personazhi kryesor kish pas gazetarin si hobi por i ish mush mendja per tu ber bujk mirpo kur po vraponin ja zuri at vendin qe desh ky nje azgane bukuroshe me kal qe e mashtroj gjat kalerimit dhe vate e vuri vet ajo flamurin te ajo kodrina bukuroshe..e ky si zotni burr qe ish nuk ngulmoj tja rrembeje token ..

etjetj..

nejse.. po gje e madhe toka.. prandaj dhe i kushtojn filma..
cfar ndodhi ne shqipri..
ata qe ja dinin rendesine.. pra katundaria e fshatit e dobiceria e lumpen-qytetarise.. .. kur ne demo budallenjte benim gam gam per pluralizme mendimi ata ju sulen fushave e kodrinave e periferive te tirano durres vlores e i ben te tyret.. e shteti u vate prapa e ja u legalizoj plackitjen e tani ata jan miljardere nga hici kurse ne ko.qe kandaret mbetem ne maj te apartamento-qymezeve koleko-enveroiste  me gjisht ne b.ith se ne goj ku ta gjesh..
pra skeshen kuptuar asgje nga demokracia e politika..
kurse katundaria edhe pa pare filma.. i zuri gjerat fet e fet e tani ne jemi jabanxhij e ata bejlere zoter te vertete te shqiperise.. sejcili me nga 4 vila 4 katshe sejcila ne cdo bathore te tiran durres elbasano vlores.. plus tokat ne fshatrat e tyre te dikurshme..
bravo u lumte..


..

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nje pjese e mire e meshkujve edhe pse nuk kane ze per te kenduar,vershellejne bukur, apo jo Brar ?  :shkelje syri:  
S'di a e keni pare ndonjehere filmin e meposhtem, "The bridge on the river Kwai" me Alec Guinness dhe William Holden.  Megjithese s'me pelqejne shume filmat me WWI ose WW2, ka disa qe s'me hiqen nga mendja. 




Enjoy!

----------


## Brari

per fershellim jam vet maestro..oj zoge..
po spo na leshojn telashet.. qe me dal bashk diku ne ndoj shelgishte buz lumi e me te fershellye.. cka po don..
thx..per kto videot..

----------


## MI CORAZON

"An affair to remember" 

Ky eshte versioni qe me pelqen me shume . Per here te pare u luajt mrekullueshem nga Charles Boyer dhe Irene Dunn, te dyten here  nga me i bukuri i aktoreve , sic e shihni edhe me poshte...dhe heren e trete nga Mr. and Mrs. Warren Beatty. 




beautiful!

----------


## autori

> "An affair to remember" 
> 
> Ky eshte versioni qe me pelqen me shume . Per here te pare u luajt mrekullueshem nga Charles Boyer dhe Irene Dunn, te dyten here  nga me i bukuri i aktoreve , sic e shihni edhe me poshte...dhe heren e trete nga Mr. and Mrs. Warren Beatty. 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!


 :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:  :syte zemra: 

Nje nga 3-4 melodramat më te bukura ne bote ! http://filmjournal.net/autori/2009/0...lma-melodrama/

----------


## MI CORAZON

Autori, s'di nese e ke pare " Goodbye Mr. Chips " . Film i mrekullueshem! Mos e ler pa pare, nqs ke mundesi. Jemi me fat, qe kemi mundesi t'i rishikojme keto klasiket.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> per fershellim jam vet maestro..oj zoge..
> po spo na leshojn telashet.. qe me dal bashk diku ne ndoj shelgishte buz lumi e me te fershellye.. cka po don..
> thx..per kto videot..


o zoge, o zoge,

a do vish sonte me ne.

une vij po skam me se.

hajde ti tek lala eeeeeeeee.

si gabriela ne shelgjishteeeeeee.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=3QIS...eature=related


kor,

degjoje cunin, se do ta zej gjumi me vone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=YoSW...eature=related

----------


## MI CORAZON

Skena ime e preferuar nga "My fair lady " .
 Rex Harrison eshte i mrekullueshem ne kete film.  :syte zemra:  Sigurisht edhe Audrey ne kete pjese.

----------

